# Emerald Green Poison



## Dean (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

 Does anyone know anything about this emerald green poison embossed; /   CHEERS  &  HOPLEY  /   CHESTER      It is 4 1/2" tall, 6 panels w/2 ribbed . 3 smooth and 1 embossed.  Any information appreciated as this isn't in my normal range of collecting.

 Thanks again,

 Dean


----------



## epackage (Oct 31, 2011)

Looks like and English poison to me, the experts will know for sure. Nice color Dean....Jim

 This one just sold for $10 on E-Bay... http://www.ebay.com/itm/SPARKLING-SCARCE-CHEERS-HOPLEY-CHESTER-EMERALD-GREEN-RIBBED-POISON-/330629382597?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cfb0c01c5


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 31, 2011)

It's English.  But I have no record of it in my books...at least at first glance.  And I cant say that I've seen one before, but like most, I don't pay much attention to the hexagon, English bottles much.  Will keep digging.


----------



## epackage (Oct 31, 2011)

CHEERS AND HOPLEY, CHEMISTS, 6 NORTHGATE STREET.
 Catalogue Ref. CR 154

 The first chemist business at these premises was established by Thomas Lloyd and John Grindley in 1817 and Lloyd and Grindley are listed in the 1840 directory. The directory for 1878 lists Grindley only and in 1891 Samuel Cheers and John Henry Hopley took over the business in partnership. In 1939 it became a limited company and in 1973 the business was taken over by Owen Owen Ltd,  and the shop in Northgate Steet was closed in 1979.


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 31, 2011)

According to the Chemist and Druggist Vol. 39, they formed in 1891 (I think, the scan is rather blurred)
 A cobalt one sold on ebay in '08...it's on Worthpoint.
 Most English hexagon poisons are common.  Even the harder to find ones dont bring much as they look like the common ones.


----------



## Dean (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone.  I knew some of you poison collectors would come through with information.

 Thanks again,

 Dean


----------



## ticoun (Nov 2, 2011)

funny, i've seen this bottle today... on the cover of an Agatha Christie novel. i don't remember which one.


----------

